

Django Hackathon Starter – Boilerplate for Django Web Applications - DrkSephy
https://github.com/DrkSephy/django-hackathon-starter

======
DrkSephy
As of now, Django Hackathon Starter now includes Facebook login, Facebook API
example, Google+ Login and Google+ API example, and lastly Dropbox Login and
Dropbox API example.

------
Vorporator
Pretty awesome idea - have you considered getting Facebook / Google+ signin?
Those are both highly popular methods for logging users in, which seems to be
missing here.

~~~
DrkSephy
We currently have plans for these features. I agree, these methods are key
components that one would expect when it comes to signin methods - sign in
with Facebook is just about everywhere nowadays.

